# Soft Pellets



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Morning All,

Just wondered if anyone can recommend a soft Cichlid pellet for my Mbunas..? 
wanted an alternative to the NLS 0.5mm and 1mm pellets I currently feed with the occasional flake


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Not sure if pellets come soft. You can just soak with in water for 20 minutes before throwing them in.


----------

